
List of places with “Silicon” names - kdeldycke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_places_with_%22Silicon%22_names
======
madcaptenor
One omission is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_peach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_peach)
(Atlanta), which was perhaps omitted from this list because a peach is not a
place.

